# Shift Werksumbau Galerie



## bonzebonze (22. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Mich interessiert das Aussehen der verschiedenen Fahrzeuge mit Werksumbau. Kennt ihr eine Seite, auf der man diese betrachten kann? Ich habe keine gefunden. Wenn nicht, dann könnten wir hier eine Screenshotgalerie eröffnen. 

Hier mein Mitsubishi Evo:
http://www.loaditup.de/files/498010.jpg


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

wenn du die Bilder jetzt noch direkt hier im Forum hochlädst dann ist alles super


----------



## bonzebonze (22. Mai 2010)

Kannte die Funktion gar nicht, danke!


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

np. Und wie wärs die Bilder komplett in deinen Post reinzustellen so wie HIER?


----------



## bonzebonze (22. Mai 2010)

Das finde ich wiederhin nicht so gut. Ich bspw. habe eine langsame Internetverbindung und das Laden dauert so ewig. Außerdem müsste, wenn jemand ein neues Bild postet und man nur schnell das Bild ansehen möchte, jedesmal viele Seiten des Threads neu geladen werden.


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

nagut ,war ja nur ein Vorschlag


----------

